# DIY Cosmetic Forums?



## northernsoap (Nov 16, 2014)

So I'm doing more DIY cosmetics now and am trying out a few things - in a natural but pragmatic way. I mean not using cocoa powder for blush - but actual formulas for makeup.

Where can I find forums either on FB or elsewhere that deal specifically with formulations and the whole business?

Blessings,
Joy


----------



## lsg (Nov 16, 2014)

Try the swiftcraftymonkey blog.


----------



## northernsoap (Nov 16, 2014)

lsg said:


> Try the swiftcraftymonkey blog.



Thanks!


----------



## Meganmischke (Nov 16, 2014)

There is a lot of information in the dish forum archives


----------



## northernsoap (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you ~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*


----------

